# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Just a couple Phyllomedusa

## joshwholivesinperu

I was able to find several Phyllomedusa while in southern Peru. One in particular was quite interesting for me.... Phyllomedusa palliata. I was never really a fan of Phyllomedusa, but when I saw them in the wild, I suddenly found them fascinating! I look forward to seeing some of the other Phyllomedusa species that Peru has. Until then, here are 2 species... 

Phyllomedusa tomopterna

phyllomedusa  (3 of 6) by muddyboots_peru, on Flickr

phyllomedusa  (6 of 6) by muddyboots_peru, on Flickr

And Phyllomedusa palliata

Phyllomedusa palliatus (1 of 1) by muddyboots_peru, on Flickr

Phyllomedusa palliatus (1 of 6) by muddyboots_peru, on Flickr

Phyllomedusa palliatus (3 of 6) by muddyboots_peru, on Flickr

Phyllomedusa palliatus (5 of 6) by muddyboots_peru, on Flickr

Hope you enjoy the photos!

Josh

----------

Bombina Bob

----------


## Daniel

Amazing! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Lynn

Wow- so pretty !
Thanks so much for posting these photos 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Carlos

Thanks for share Josh  :Big Applause:  !  _P. palliatta_ is gorgeous and has an interesting call  :Smile:  !

----------


## joshwholivesinperu

Yes, they do have an interesting call  :Smile:  I have not been fortunate enough to hear it in the wild yet. Soon enough.

----------


## Amy

What gorgeous frogs!!  Thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------

